# Chicobolus spinigerus - Florida Ivory Millipede Tank Size?



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Would a 10 or 15 gallon tank be fine for 3 Chicobolus spinigerus?  That is the only tank I have, and I was thinking maybe if they reproduced it would end up better in the long run.  (More space = less problems if they end up breeding.  And from what I've heard, I'm pretty sure they will. LOL)  So, all millipede experts out there, what do you think?

Thank you so much!
~Spepper


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds perfect to me. Good for thinking ahead if they reproduce.


----------



## shebeen (Jul 25, 2013)

That's plenty of room.  I started with five in a 2.5 gallon tank and moved them into a larger enclosure about 6 months after immatures appeared.  C. spinigerus lay eggs once a year between April and June.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, great!!  Glad that'll work!  The tank was my Indian Walkingstick cage, but now that I'm down to only one and they're not reproducing very well, I thought I could just move it out into something smaller and use it for millipedes.  Perfect!

---------- Post added 07-25-2013 at 01:58 PM ----------

I have one more question.  Since it's pretty hot across most of the U.S. is it a good time to be buying millipedes?  Will they be less safe mid-transit than usual?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 25, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Okay, great!!  Glad that'll work!  The tank was my Indian Walkingstick cage, but now that I'm down to only one and they're not reproducing very well, I thought I could just move it out into something smaller and use it for millipedes.  Perfect!
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-25-2013 at 01:58 PM ----------
> 
> I have one more question.  Since it's pretty hot across most of the U.S. is it a good time to be buying millipedes?  Will they be less safe mid-transit than usual?


Good question. Good sellers will not send them if it is too hot or may provide a cool pack sometimes at a small extra cost. Are you paying for overnight? Who are you buying them from?


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah, it'll be overnight.  I'm buying from Ken the Bug Guy.


----------



## lancej (Jul 25, 2013)

I have shipped millipedes in mid-summer with no problem.  Chicobolus spinigerus is pretty heat tolerant as well.  I have collected them crossing blacktop roads as late as 10:30 in the morning in direct sunlight.  The asphalt was at least 95 degrees F.  They are quite feisty at those temps and are quick to "ink" you and poop on you.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, that's good to know, thanks lancej!  So you think ordering from Ken the Bug Guy right now would be fine?


----------



## lancej (Jul 25, 2013)

Should be just fine.  This species really is a tank.  Where are you located?


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry lancej, but I don't give out personal information.  Even if you do mean well. 

But I'lll give you the general area.  I'm on the west coast of the U.S.A.


----------



## lancej (Jul 25, 2013)

General area is perfect.  I would say go for it, especially since KTBG is on the same coast.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 25, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Okay, that's good to know, thanks lancej!  So you think ordering from Ken the Bug Guy right now would be fine?


You can't go wrong with Ken. You can order from him with full confidence.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

Great!  That's really reassuring, since before Arachnoboards I knew nothing about him, and since I've never ordered something living online before was kind of nervous.


----------



## lancej (Jul 25, 2013)

You can definitely relax.  Ken has been in the business long enough to know what he is doing, plus he is on the west coast which means less transit time to you, and the species you want to get is very hardy.  Plus, there is the added bonus of "Christmas in the Summer" when you get to open your new "present"!  
***WARNING!!!*** Ordering inverts is very addictive, and I am not aware of any cure!!!


----------



## Spepper (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL  I'm sure it's very addictive.  I am hoping that if all goes well with my Florida Ivories I'll be getting more that could coexist with them... someday.... ;D


----------



## lancej (Jul 26, 2013)

Like maybe some Narceus gordanus - the Ocala Scrub form is the prettiest (IMO) and the fattest gordanus morph.  A friend of mine calls them "road sausages".


----------



## Spepper (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool!  I will definitely keep those in mind. 

---------- Post added 07-26-2013 at 12:53 PM ----------

Upon searching for Narceus gordanus Ocala Scrub Form I couldn't find any pictures.  What are they like?  Just wondering.


----------



## lancej (Jul 26, 2013)

The picture on the BIC website of them with the pen is the form I'm talking about.  See link below:
http://shop.bugsincyberspace.com/Narceus-gordanus-bic508.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spepper (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, okay.  Cool!!  They are nice and fat.  Awesome!  So now I know where to get them if I do decide to get them sometime.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 26, 2013)

Spepper said:


> Oh, okay.  Cool!!  They are nice and fat.  Awesome!  So now I know where to get them if I do decide to get them sometime.


No one has any right now...

I've been looking. : )


----------



## Spepper (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmmm....

Anyway, do Florida Ivories need a heater?  I've been looking online and heaters seem a little iffy at best.  The coldest it gets inside the house where we live is about mid to low 60's.  Would that be fine for them?


----------



## lancej (Jul 27, 2013)

If mid to low 60's is during the winter, that should be fine.  What temps is it this time of year in your house?


----------



## Spepper (Jul 27, 2013)

About 75°.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 27, 2013)

75 should be fine, that's about the temp I keep mine at.


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Heaters and heat lamps aren't needed unless it's cold, then a heater might be necessary. Don't keep them by a window or fan that could cause a draft of air. This is why I like millipedes because they don't require all that equipment and delicate care.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 28, 2013)

Great!  I guess I picked the right species then...


----------



## MelissaDBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

They are an awesome species! You picked a perfect one in my opinion I think I have to get more haha!


----------



## Spepper (Jul 28, 2013)

LOL Awesome!  I just wanted to make sure I got what I would get the most enjoyment from.


----------



## lancej (Jul 28, 2013)

Another good thing about this species is that they are active until fairly late in the morning, and they are the first to come out well before sundown.  So they are pretty visible compared to some other millipedes.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 28, 2013)

That's very good!  They keep sounding better and better.


----------



## Jbidlack (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is a good place to buy some Florida ivory millipedes with a reasonable shipping rate?


----------



## Spepper (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm buying them from Ken the Bug Guy.  I don't know what reasonable is considered... it's going to be expensive since they have to be shipped overnight to guarantee live arrival.


----------



## Cavedweller (Aug 2, 2013)

Shipping bugs will always be expensive, `cause you definitely don't want anything other than one day or maaaaybe two day shipping (if the weather is freaking perfect). That's why I order a ton of bugs at once since shipping will be the same regardless.


----------



## Spepper (Aug 2, 2013)

Mhmm.  That's a good idea.


----------



## lancej (Aug 2, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Shipping bugs will always be expensive, `cause you definitely don't want anything other than one day or maaaaybe two day shipping (if the weather is freaking perfect). That's why I order a ton of bugs at once since shipping will be the same regardless.


It depends on the types of arthropods being shipped, time of year, and destination.  Some are more durable than others.  I have shipped using ground  across the country (5 days) with no losses.  I once shipped some scorpions that were "lost" and were in transit for 3 weeks and returned as "undeliverable".  All were fine, but I re-shipped some fresh ones in case there was any long-term effects.  They all lived normal lives, including a couple giving birth a week later.  With hardy millipedes, like ivories, transit time isn't an issue.  Packaging and temps are the biggest factors.  Whenever I am selling animals, I take into account the species, transit time, and temps - not just at the final destination, but at various places along the way as well.  Then I will give the buyer the most viable options.  I love selling native millipedes because they are such tanks - they give me a wider range of shipping options, and they give the keepers a lot of leeway in terms of care.

---------- Post added 08-02-2013 at 04:55 PM ----------




Jbidlack said:


> Where is a good place to buy some Florida ivory millipedes with a reasonable shipping rate?


Sam Floyd has a lot of native U.S. millipedes.  He is a great guy and has very reasonable prices for quality animals.  Do a search under the for sale section and send him an email with your wants and for his latest pricelist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jbidlack (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

